# White Plains Show Feb 24



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody going? I know the day before is Hamburg so the turnout may not be great. 

I'm half-heartedly looking for some banded Imitators and maybe a pair of pumilio. 

~Alex


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually it's reversed Hamburg is Saturday. I will be vending in the Annex room in White Plains. I will have some tincs and other "beginner" frogs.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoops, 
Thanks for catching that. 
I changed it in the original post. I don't want to be responsible for someone missing a show! 

~Alex


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an Esperanza and a cauchero froglet available both 3 months oow if any interest.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just so you guys know we will have crickets again, we will have them located by the entrance into the annex. If you mention Dendroboard you will get a discount, just so you all know.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Just so you guys know we will have crickets again, we will have them located by the entrance into the annex. If you mention Dendroboard you will get a discount, just so you all know.
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


what size crickets will you have.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

pa.walt said:


> what size crickets will you have.


I picked up 1/4" crickets there last time. They also had pinheads, but I'm a late sleeper and they were all gone by the time I arrived


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure we are bringing up to 3/4 inch. Not completely sure yet. When Rob calls me back I will let you all know, and yes we did sell out of pinheads pretty fast last show.
Buddy


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

buddy if you are going to hamburg, are you going to have pinheads there.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I do not personally attend Hamburg anymore but my parents do. We can special order them for you because we generally do not bring them to our shows. White Plains is an exception though as we have our cricket breeder actually vend with us. If you are interested please PM me. 
Buddy


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any Turface they're willing to part with? Or is anyone close to a source of it? I'm looking for at least enough to do a 29 vert. I'm having a bear of a time finding any in CT. 

~Alex


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I get mine at John Deere Landscaping. See if you have one locally.


----------



## nynewcomer (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone going to have any tadpoles available?


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

ill def be there.. Cant wait.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

I am also in, see you guys there.


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

anyone bringing bastis or galacts? pm me


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

nynewcomer said:


> Anyone going to have any tadpoles available?


I will have a few, mostly santa isabel and Vittatus.
Buddy


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

Jeremy - Thanks for the John Deere recommendation. I found one near work/school thats carrying it. 

Buddy - What kind of "beginner" frogs will you have? 

~Alex


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone bringing Dwarf Cobalts? Looking for a sexed pair or a trio.. Let me know...PM me..

Also, I cant decided if to drive down to Hamburg on Sat or to WP on Sunday.

I am in Long Island and dont mind driving.. What do you guys recommend?

-Evil


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

tylototriton said:


> Jeremy - Thanks for the John Deere recommendation. I found one near work/school thats carrying it.
> 
> Buddy - What kind of "beginner" frogs will you have?
> 
> ~Alex


I will probably have a few azureus, luecs, cittronella, patricia, vittatus, and a few adult Santa Isabel. Thanks
Buddy


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me know if you want varaderos


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Both shows are really good shows so its kind of a toss up on which one to go to. I don't know about white plains but I know there's gonna be atleast 6 people at Hamburg with frogs including myself


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I as of now will be vending orchids broams and some other small stuff.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will probably pick up some broms. See you there.
Buddy


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I will post an ad/list of what I have available tonight hopefully.


----------



## DendroDarts (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone have an adult male cobalt available?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm going to try to attend. Looking for some azureus or mint terribs. PM with prices/availability. See ya there!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

My ad is up here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...ite-plains-availability-arena-blanca-too.html

Variety of thumbs available.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just picked up some nice pumilio froglets for the show. I'll have 6 Almirante and 6 El Dorado available. $100ea or 3/$250. However, I have Hamburg the day before so no guarantee I'll have them for White Plains unless you send a 50% deposit.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I haven't posted these in classifieds yet but I have 2 vanzolini and 1 flavovittatus about two months old.

$75 each for Vanzos.
$100 for flavo.

Pm or email at [email protected] if interested


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a lone female bearded pygmy chameleon I can't find a male for. $50

Pm me if interested.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone have a large quantity of small charcoal pieces? Looking for something at wholesale prices in bulk quantity.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Greg
Just get the lump charcoal for BBQ and
Use a hammer to break up


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Greg
> Just get the lump charcoal for BBQ and
> Use a hammer to break up


That's work, haha. Have enough of that on my plate.

I have tried it with some bigger pieces before and the hammer just destroys the bag and then I have a mess (more work). Unless I should do something differently?


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

Instead of hitting the bag directly.. place a piece of wood over the bag and hit the wood directly. You will have a nice even breaking of the charcoal and not much of a mess.

-Evil


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Could also get a cheap tarp or old towel and fold it ofer then smash.


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

I toss the lump charcoal in an old pillow case and then beat it with a hammer. Then you can just run water through the pillow case to get rid of the dust when your done. 

~Alex


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Guess I didn't put much thought into it haha


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone going to have any Sips at this show??


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a 12" cube exo terra with stand if anyone is interested, I be happy to get 50 box for both. The stand is good for a 12" x 12" x 18" exo terra as well. Pick up at the show before noon. PM me if you interested.
Alberto


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

PM sent. I am interested..



A&MGecko said:


> I have a 12" cube exo terra with stand if anyone is interested, I be happy to get 50 box for both. The stand is good for a 12" x 12" x 18" exo terra as well. Pick up at the show before noon. PM me if you interested.
> Alberto


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got a nice selection of plants I will bring as well.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a few offspring I'd like to pack up for the show tomorrow. Must have a down payment or payment in full for me to bring.....

2 Iquitos at 2 months.....$70 for both
2 tarapota at 6 months.....$80 for both
1 flavo at 2 months.....$75

Please pm or email me at [email protected] and mention this post. I am leaving early morning so need to square away tonight.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be selling a ton of orchids broms and some other odd cool stuff on the stage stop up and see what i have.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone interested in a breeding pair of Varadero? I would be willing to head out with them in the am. PM me for prices. The frogs are almost a year old, and purchased from John Achilli...


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

B-NICE said:


> Anyone interested in a breeding pair of Varadero? I would be willing to head out with them in the am. PM me for prices. The frogs are almost a year old, and purchased from John Achilli...


Didnt know you ended up with a pair! Hopefully i'll see you at the show.

Varadero are understory for anyone interested


----------

